# SSH error



## joaoluizmf (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi guys.
I'm trying to connect to my ldap server using ssh, like I always do.
But now, I'm getting this error message:

```
ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
```

Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD is the client and server using?


----------



## joaoluizmf (Jan 31, 2018)

SirDice said:


> What version of FreeBSD is the client and server using?


11.0-RELEASE-p8


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE is End-of-Life since November 2017 and isn't supported any more. I strongly urge you to upgrade to 11.1-RELEASE. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## joaoluizmf (Jan 31, 2018)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE is End-of-Life since November 2017 and isn't supported any more. I strongly urge you to upgrade to 11.1-RELEASE.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


I'll do that.
Thank you!


----------

